# info request: mortgage brokers in France



## BoilingFrog (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

well we are now finally in France, as is all our stuff. Just waiting now for the UK house sale to complete and we'll be ready to look at finding our new home.

As I will be looking to use a mortgage to make a house purchase, can anyone recommend a French mortgage broker they have used?

I have used John Charcol and Which mortgages in the UK and I think using a broker is a good idea, but obviously have no experience in France of who does what or has a good reputation.

Thanks for any info

Jim


----------



## dpdapper (Apr 18, 2013)

CAPFI. CAFPI : courtier en prêt immobilier et rachat de crédits. Used them some years ago, and the fact they’re still around suggests they’re still doing a good job..


----------

